# CPC Exam-Any suggestions



## dhoover2112 (Mar 31, 2011)

Any suggestions on how to look up the codes quickly and accurately for the CPC test. It seems that 5 hours and 40 minutes isn't long enough to complete this exam. I am scheduled to re-take the test in June. I was very ill and unprepared on the last exam. This time I HAVE to pass it! Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Worried in Chattanooga...


----------



## trisha_stiles (Mar 31, 2011)

*CPC exam*

I highly recommend the practice exams.  They really helped me figure out how to pace myself and calm down with the time ticking away.  Very good tool and worth the money!  Stay calm and you'll be fine!!!


----------



## anitamwilliams (Mar 31, 2011)

*Exam*

I am schedule to take the retake for the test as well, the test wasnt hard, I just felt like the 5 hrs wasnt enough time either. But I think am going to take the practice test, to prepare for the next exam in June, cus I have to pass too..


----------



## sarah_forbes@comcast.net (Mar 31, 2011)

I took the test in october 2010 and passed on the first try but was not able to finish alot of the test.  After taking the test I think the practice exams helped and also just knowing the CPT book (professional edition) as much a possible will help save time. The ICD-9 codes are pretty easy I think.   For me I know I could have done better by spending more time studying the CPT codes and the coding guidance provided in the CPT manual.


----------



## humburg123@yahoo.com (Mar 31, 2011)

I just took this exam and received a 78%, plus I finished almost an hour early.  That gave me time to go back to the questions I was iffy about.  My advice is using the practice exams and use one a day, at least 4 days a week, for the two weeks before your exam.  I was only able to do the practice exams 6 times total, but as you can see it helped.  My next bit of advice would be, do the easiest questions first.  They are normally at the end of the exam!  Then do the shortest questions next.  Save the longest and harder questions for last!  They take more time, but cost you the same points!  I was told all this by several instructors and chapter members and it really helped!  Good Luck!


----------



## aimie (Mar 31, 2011)

*test*

after reading op note/ question look at the four choices and see if there is modifer  listed if not cross out or vice verca @nd look at the answers and look up the code that most common in the four. esxample if a code appears 3 out 4 four choices look that one up first. If not needed you know the fourth answer is correct or again vice versa.  repeat the process. I recommend do them order because of putting answer on the wrong line did that and failed that exam. tab the book and take notes in the book Example for maternity delivery always needs secondary write the code next to maternity. I have many more I had to take the test three times I have more suggestiond now I am instructor teaching just pm aimie


----------



## eel82 (Apr 1, 2011)

If you know your way around the CPT book that is definitely beneficial.  Then, given that the test is multiple choice, use the process of elimination (eg look for modifier combinations that are inappropriate, diagnoses that do not belong, etc).  
Good luck!


----------



## lobearalaura@yahoo.com (Apr 1, 2011)

Tabulate your book even though it is tabulated for you it helps when you have your own that you can work with.  Also READ and STUDY your guidelines.  Take notes on them and place reminder notes within the book.  You are allowed to have notes in your book so take advantage of that.  I took the test March 2011 and passed the first time out but I did practice tests at least 4 days a week and then researched what I got wrong.


----------



## michelledeaton@yahoo.com (Apr 1, 2011)

*CPC Exam*

I made my first attempt of the CPC exam on March 26.  I found out yesterday 3/31 that I passed. I was so happy and it made all the Saturday nights I stayed in studying worth while.

Try tabbing pages in your coding books. It is def. a big help. Some "Notes to Self" in your coding books is quite beneficial also.  I made sure I was comfortable with the Guidelines in each section of the CPT. Made notes to myself and also worked on Pre-test packets.

Lots of rest and relaxation the day before the big test can help calm your nerves.

Good luck!


----------



## ashleakae (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with everyone, I took the test in March finished 2hrs early and got an 86%. I had my book all tabbed out with the information I found pertinent. Also making notes in the book is a really good reference, especially if there is a section that you continually have trouble with that you can note a shortcut way to figure it out. Also the process of elimination helps. And most of all, just breathe and make sure you eat breakfast.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Apr 3, 2011)

*I suggest skipping the long questions*

I suggest skipping the long questions and coming back to them if you have time since they are worth the same amount. 

Try and narrow down your choices from four to two by ruling out an ICD-9 or CPT that is incorrect. 

I also  found that the right aswer is usually repated in a slightly different form in at least one of the other options, so if you are looking at all four options and you see one CPT that appears in two of the options start by looking that code up.


----------



## brnhazel@hotmail.com (Apr 3, 2011)

D Hoover, I have read over all the replies you got and the best answer I saw was Aimie's answer. I took the exam Feb 26th 2011 and with an hour left passed with an 86% on my first try. Always look for modifiers first eliminating them then look for multiple answers of one code. Start your lookup process that way will be the biggest help I can give you. Goodluck.


----------



## shameem@valuemedsolutions.com (Jul 22, 2011)

*vibhaverma@mediconnect.net*

hello mam ,
             i wrote cpc exam in april 30th 2011  i got only 65./.  mam can u please tel me  when is the next due of the exam


----------



## Jashani1 (Jul 25, 2011)

What does areas do the CPC test specifically focus on?


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Jul 25, 2011)

Jashani1 said:


> What does areas do the CPC test specifically focus on?



a little bit of everything.  But it isn't nearly as daunting as it sounds.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jul 27, 2011)

Jashani1 said:


> What does areas do the CPC test specifically focus on?



The CPC exam mainly focuses on the CPT book.

If you want a specific break down of the exam structure, number of questions for each section, etc. try here http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/cpcpracticeexam.html


----------

